# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Urime 28 Nentorin Festen E Flamurit

## Darius

Urime te gjitheve Festen e Flamurit.

*Jam shqiptar
Aj shqiptar zot e krenar
zot e bujar mbi kte dhe qe e kam si fe
paj edhe përmbi fe kam vatan, kam Atdhe
ti o shkja po thërret, ti o shkaj po bërtet,
se un jam barbar
po Jo more nuk jam sikur the ti,
si po buçet ti, ti o shkja i zi
Po vendin tim e dua
Lirinë e dua
e nuk dua zot mbi mua
se jam ktu kur nuk kish njeri
kur nuk kish kufi as fqinjëri
as shkja të zi
se jam ktu kur mali i zi ish Iliri
Kur njanin det e tjatrin det
Isha zot vetë
Po un jam këtu nga moti
kur Zoti e bëri fushën fushë
e malin mal
Unë jam këtu e do të jem
dem baba dem
Mor sa mali do bëhet hir
e hiri mal përsëri.*

----------


## Noellag

O Darius mund te na thuash pse e fshive temen me 100 urime ?

----------


## Kënga

*Gezuar festen e Flamurit kombetar!

Per Shqiptaret kudo qe jane, qofte kjo nje dite e lumtur dhe me plot kujtime te bukura !*

----------


## linnda...

Urime Festa e 28 Nentorit-Flamurit Kombetar

----------


## Helikranon

Gezuar diten e flamurit.

----------


## Jack Watson

*Gëzuar Ditën e Flamurit!*

----------


## Darius

> O Darius mund te na thuash pse e fshive temen me 100 urime ?


Ishin hapur me shume se nje teme per urimet dhe doja ti bashkoja. Gabimisht bera nje komande qe i fshiu dhe nuk kthehen dot me. Me falni per ngaterresen.

----------


## goldian

darius si denim ke te na sjellesh ca foto nga festimet qe behen aty ku je 
gezuar festen te gjitheve 
une ketu me duhet i vetem ta festoj

----------


## Darius

Ketu festa u be qe ne daten 26 dhe une nuk pata mundesi te shkoj  :buzeqeshje:  Po do perpiqem te gjej ndonje nga ata qe kane shkuar.

----------


## bili99

Urime 28 Nentorin te gjithe juve ketu ne Forumin Shqiptar, ju deshiroj shendet dhe bashkim ketu dhe kudoqofshi....Gezuar!!!

Ju pershendes me nje cikel te shkurtert poetik qe e kemi realizuar vitin e kaluar gjate festimit tone te perbashket ne naten kuq e zi,ketu ne Chicago ............ju uroj Festen e Flamurit dhe gjithe te mirat edhe me dy kenge bashkimi.
Gezuar 28 Nentorin !

Me nderime,
bili99

----------


## bindi

Urime dhe peshendetje vllazrore me rastin e festes se 28 nentorit per gjithe shqiptaret ane e kend botes...

----------


## stern

*Bashkkombëtarë të dashur: 

Urime Ditën e Pavarësisë




SKALITJE NË MEDALJE



Një meritë e vulosur

Një dëshmi e firmosur

Një dashuri e legalizuar

Nën kurorën e lisit plak

Një nuse me duvak

Krismat e pushkëve pushojnë

Trimi kthehet prapë

Një luftë e fituar

Një vend i çliruar

Një histori e shkruar*

----------


## Izadora

Gezuar diten e flamurit  !

----------


## Luli X

Te gjithe shqiptareve,per jete e mote,
Gezuar diten e flamurit kombetar!

----------


## lisa12

Gezuar diten e ngritjes se flamurit kombetar

----------


## projekti21_dk

.                                           .

----------


## fattlumi

Ne nje reportazh te bërë nga The Associated Press ne prill 1999 ne Shqiperi lidhur me nje masaker ku vetem nje djalosh 10 vjeqar kishte shpetuar nga serbet,me dore te lidhur pas pyetjes se gazetarit mbi flamurin kuq e zi qe mbante ne dorë,ia kthen:

"E di pse eshte flamuri kuq e zi.? Kjo ngjyra e kuqe eshte gjaku qe po derdhet ne Kosove ndersa Shqiponja e zeze eshte nëna qe i vajtone bijtë e saj te rënë".

Urime edhe njëherë te gjithe shqiptareve kudo qe ndodhen.

"Shqipëtar,bijtë e te madhit Skënderbe,Gëzuar"
"E paçim përjetë Shqipërinë e lirë"

----------


## PINK

Gezuar diten e flamurit, pavarsise, gjithe shqiptareve. Nuk lindin me burra te tille. Ca paradoksi me ato qe jane sot ne krye.

----------


## izabella

Gezuar diten e Flamurit

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> darius si denim ke te na sjellesh ca foto nga festimet qe behen aty ku je 
> gezuar festen te gjitheve 
> une ketu me duhet i vetem ta festoj


denimi tend nuk eshte gje duhet te perjashtohet si anetar e meriton :perqeshje: 
 gezuar diten e clirimit te gjithe ku ndodheni

----------

